# Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?



## Sneep (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

seit etwa 6-7 Jahren beobachten wir bei E-Befischungen eine zunehmende Anzahl an Äschen. 
Es handelt sich um einen Nebenfluss der Maas.
  Zu Beginn waren es durchweg 0+ und 1+ Fische und ganz vereinzelt Tiere der 50-cm-Klasse.
Vor etwa 4 Jahren konnte man eindeutig 3 Jahrgänge der Äsche erkennen und Tiere der 25-cm-Klasse wurden überall in großer Zahl erbeutet. In diesem Jahr konnten ebenfalls 3 Jahrgänge deutlich erkannt werden, 0+ Fische standen ausschließlich in Ufernähe. Es gab 4+ Fische von ca. 40 cm in guten Beständen. Es hat sich auch bereits eine gesunde Alterspyramide gebildet.

Es gab in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Zunahmen der Äschen, diese waren aber lokal begrenzt und nie von langer Dauer. Dieses Mal ist das aber grundlegend anders. Da macht auch ein kalter Winter nichts mehr kaputt, wenn die Kormorane wegen der Eisbildung auf den Stillgewässern auf die Flüsse ausweichen müssen. In 2015 konnte ich nach 1983 zum ersten Mal wieder 2 große Laichgesellschaften der Äsche beobachten.

Es stellt ich aber die Frage, was der Grund für diese Erholung ist. Die Kormoranbestände sind unverändert.  Auch bei anderen Arten sind die Kormoran-Größen um 20-30 cm  wieder im Kommen. Bei der Barbe waren diese Größen fast komplett verschwunden.

Ich beobachte bei der Äsche einige Verhaltensänderungen.
Kreiste ein angegriffener Schwarm früher am Boden, löst sich der Schwarm heute teilweise auf. Ich beobachte fast nicht mehr, dass Kormorane den Schwarm treiben. Es werden vielmehr einzelne Äschen verfolgt. Die Äschen haben teilweise die Kiesautobahnen verlassen und tauchen in der Forellenregion auf, wo sie früher nicht zu finden waren. Ich vermute auch, dass die Äsche Aktivitäten in die Nacht verlegt.

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Bestandsentwicklung in anderen Regionen ist und ob ihr auch Veränderungen im Verhalten festgestellt habt. Was haltet ihr für die Ursache der Wiedergeburt der Art?
  SnEEp


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo. Das ist doch eine super Nachricht!

Hier ist es so, dass seit etwa 2 Jahren nicht mehr besetzt wird, weil sich die Bestände deutlich erholt haben. Wenn das Umfeld passt, vermehren sie sich deutlich schneller als andere Arten, z.B. Bafo.
Nach den Wintern 2005/2006 war die Population bei uns auf nahezu 0 Exemplare zusammengeschrumpft. Das war ausschließlich auf den Kormoran zurückzuführen. Da die letzten Winter deutlichst milder waren, war am Fluß auch seltener Kormoran zu sehen. Die machen sich dann wirklich lieber über die Fische in den Zuchtteichen her. Außerdem werden hier Kormorane bejagt. Vielleicht zu wenig, aber man tut es. Übrigens wurden die Kormorane vor der Wiedervereinigung, also vor 1989 im staatlichen Auftrag bejagt. Es gab maximal 5000 Brutpaare. Im Osten war doch nicht alles schlecht. 
Am Verhalten der Äschen hab ich nichts außergewöhnliches beobachtet.


----------



## cohosalmon (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Interessantes Thema! Habe leider nichts selber dazuzubringen sondern bin einfach nur interessiert. Danke fuer den Bericht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Äschen haben teilweise die Kiesautobahnen verlassen und tauchen in der Forellenregion auf, wo sie früher nicht zu finden waren.


Die paar, die überlebt haben, haben wahrscheinlich Gene in sich gehabt, die sie sich verstecken liessen bei einem Angriff.

Nur die haben überlebt und so einen neuen Stamm "kormoranvorsichtiger" Äschen begründet vielleicht (ich traue der Evolution da in kürzerer Zeit eh viel zu, gerade bei Fischen mit hoher Nachkommenszahl, anders als manche "Experten" glauben, sich sehr schnell anzupassen (man brauch nicht zwangsweise gegentisch passenden Besatz aus gleicher  Gegend)) ????


----------



## Sneep (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

Das halte ich für eine all zu gewagte Schlussfolgerung.
Dass sich das so schnell genetisch verankert, ist nicht einmal für Salmoniden wahrscheinlich. 

Die Schlussfolgerung, dass es jetzt egal ist, woher der Besatz kommt ist absolut nicht begründbar. Falscher könnte eine Aussage im Fall der Äsche nicht sein. Da helfen auch keine Fragezeichen. Das will ich  auch gerne  begründen.

Es gibt auch das Lernen. 
Wenn Karpfen oft mit Schwimmbrot befischt werden, betrachten sie diesen Köder mit besonderem Argwohn, wenn sie selber oder Artgenossen damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Da würde aber niemand von einem neuen Schwimmbrot-resistenten Karpfenstamm sprechen.

Wer meinte, mit Besatz aus Skandinavien sich über die Kormoranzeit zu retten, wird ein eine solch positive Bestandserholung kaum erleben. Die Äsche hat einen gewaltigen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Arten. Sie ist in großen Teilen ihres Verbreitungsgebiets ein echter Wildfisch geblieben. Sie hat früher die Besatzforellen gnadenlos aus konkurriert. Wenn ihr dieser Vorteil genommen wird, wird sich diese Erholung nicht fortsetzen , bzw wiederholen.
Unser Äschenbestand wurde nie besetzt und ist genetisch top angepasst. Ein echter Wildfisch eben.

Ein autochthoner Bestand der immer als selbstverständlich angesehen wurde und auch nicht gefördert wurde.

Wer der Versuchung nicht widerstehen konnte und gebietsfremde oder gar Skandinavische Äschen besetzt hat hat sich für Zukunft ein dickes Ei ins Nest gelegt. Skandinavische Äschen haben zum Beispiel ein abweichendes Laichverhalten.
Sie bevorzugen wesentlich groberes Substrat, haben andere Laichzeiten und bevorzugen stärkere Strömungen.
Im besten Fall vermischen  sich beide Herkünfte  nicht und die Gäste aus dem Norden verschwinden  wieder ohne genetische Spuren hinterlassen zu haben.

SneeP


----------



## Tobi92 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Das müssen nicht mal zwingend Äschen aus Skandinavien sein. Ich weiß von einem Fall hier in meiner Region, bei dem Äschen aus der Alz in den Inn eingesetzt wurden. Wer sich geographisch ein bisschen auskennt weiß, dass die Flüsse nicht weit entfernt liegen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit verstarben alle, weil sie mit der Wassertrübung nicht klar kamen.

Wir sind leider weiterhin auf Besatz angewiesen, da die Flussverbauung einer rein natürlichen Fortpflanzung im Wege steht. Dieser Besatz geht so. Einiger unserer Vereinsmitglieder stellen sich ehrenamtlich des öfteren im Winter auf ein Wehr und fangen von dort aus die nach oben ziehenden Leichäschen. Diese werden in der eigenen Zucht abgestreift, die Eier besamt und ausgebrütet. Die geschlüpften Äschen werden dann noch ein wenig aufgezogen und dann wieder besetzt. 

Is jedes Jahr ein riesiger Aufwand, von dem der einzelne Angler prinzipiell nix hat. Aber sowas wird von den bekannten Tierschutzvereine und Tierrechtsvereinen natürlich gekonnt ignoriert.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zu Beginn waren es durchweg 0+ und 1+ Fische und ganz vereinzelt Tiere der 50-cm-Klasse.
> Vor etwa 4 Jahren konnte man eindeutig 3 Jahrgänge der Äsche erkennen und Tiere der 25-cm-Klasse wurden überall in großer Zahl erbeutet. In diesem Jahr konnten ebenfalls 3 Jahrgänge deutlich erkannt werden, 0+ Fische standen ausschließlich in Ufernähe. Es gab 4+ Fische von ca. 40 cm in guten Beständen. Es hat sich auch bereits eine gesunde Alterspyramide gebildet.



Das hört sich so an, als wären nur die große Äschen zum Laichen weiter flussauf gezogen, während kleine Äschen in ihrer Flussregion verblieben. Die Brut und Jungfische bleiben eine Zeit im Laich- und Jungfischhabitat, bevor sie in die Äschenregion abwandern. Dass Jungfische und Adulte unterschiedliche Lebensräume nutzen, kennt man von einigen kurzdistanzwandernden Fischen, beispielsweise den "Flussforellen".

Durch eine Veränderung in einem der beiden Lebensräume scheint ein standorttreues Verhalten vorteilhafter als ein Abwandern in den ersten Lebensjahren, deshalb schließt sich in der Alterspyramide die Lücke zwischen Jungfischen und rückkehrenden Laichern.
Neben dem Fraßdruck durch Kormorane verändern auch andere Arten den Lebensraum Äschenregion. Aus den großen Strömen wandern fremde Wirbellose, wie der große Höckerflohkrebs mehr und mehr in höhere Regionen der Zuflüsse. Wenn die eingewanderten Nährtiere weniger gern angenommen werden, als die autochthone Wirbellosenfauna, muss die Äsche in unberührte Gebiete ausweichen.
Gleichzeitig werden einige Forellenregionen im Sommer deutlich wärmer, was der Äsche auf Kosten der Bafo zusprechen würde.


----------



## Ruti Island (1. November 2016)

Bei uns in der Fulda (Barbenregion) ist die Äsche auch wieder groß im kommen, seit wann kann ich nicht genau sagen und warum auch nicht. Besetzt wurden nie welche.
Ich selbst habe dieses Jahr beim Forellenfischen zwei 35cm+ Exemplare  auf Spinner gefangen. Die Fliegenfischer berichten von häufigen Fängen von Fischen von 10-25cm.


----------



## Nidderauer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dass Jungfische und Adulte unterschiedliche Lebensräume nutzen, kennt man von einigen kurzdistanzwandernden Fischen, beispielsweise den "Flussforellen".



Das machen auch die "Bachforellen". Ich wohne hier am Oberlauf der Pleiße, die ist hier im Schnitt nicht mal 1 m breit und 10-30 cm tief. Da waren das gesamte Frühjahr und im Sommer keinerlei Fische zu sehen. Vor ca. 6 Wochen gabs ein kleineres Hochwasserereignis (30-40 cm über normal ohne auch nur annähernd über die Ufer zu treten) und seit dem sind hier Bachforellen ohne Ende, alle 20 m steht eine und zwar in Größen ab 30 cm, die man in den fischbaren Gewässern flußabwärts fast das ganze Jahr nur selten zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Die haben wohl das Hochwasser genutzt, um ein sonst nicht überwindbares Wehr/Absturzbauwerk zu überwinden. Möglicherweise sichert das auch ihr Überleben, viele kleine Bäche, in denen nicht geangelt werden darf und wo auch der Kormoran mangels ausreichender Wassertiefe nicht jagen kann sind voll mit Fisch übern Winter.

Bei den Äschen schauts allerdings hier in Südsachsen insgesamt mau aus. Bin mal die Fangstatistik 2015 durchgegangen, da sind nur ganz sporadische Fänge zu finden in der Größenordnung von etwa 1 % dessen, was an Bachforellen im selben Gewässerabschnitt gefangen wurde. Und etwas ruhigere Abschnitte, in denen sich die Äsche wohlfühlt gibts auch in den Flüssen der Forellenregion zu Genüge. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

@ Ruti Island
das deckt sich völlig mit meinen Beobachtungen.

@Laichzeit
das deckt sich in keiner Weise mit meinen Beobachtungen.


  Das Ablaichen findet im Fluss selber statt. Es gibt allenfalls eine kurze Kompensationswanderung. Die Äschen verlassen zum Laichen die Äschenregion nicht. Das könnten sie streckenweise wegen einiger Wehre auch gar nicht. 


  Es ist richtig, dass die Jungtiere andere Lebensräume besiedeln. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie zu anderen Abschnitten des Gewässers wandern, sonder sie bewohnen als 0+ Fische ausschließlich die flachen Abschnitte der Uferregion. Als 1+ Fische besiedeln sie auch flache Strecken im gesamten Fluss. Erst 3+ Fische besiedeln fast alle Strecken im Fluss.
  Man kann das Laichverhalten von Äsche und Forelle nicht vergleichen. Der Reproduktionserfolg der Äsche ist zudem höchst unterschiedlich von Jahr zu Jahr. Man kann sich einen Überblick verschaffen, in dem man die Brutstandplätze abgeht und sich die Dichten der Brut anschaut. Diese Standorte der Brut sind mit ein wenig Erfahrung gut zu finden. Man sucht kleine Buchten am Ufer mit einer leichten Drehströmung. Wenn sich dort ein Schwarm von ca 20-40 Brütlingen aufhält, die extrem schlank sind und sich fast schlängelnd wie ein Aal bewegen, hat man seine Äschenbrut gefunden.
  Die Äschen sind nicht standorttreu geworden. Sie bewegen sich nach wie vor in ihrem Revier hin und her. Wenn man in der Forellenregion auf Äschen trifft, sind aber die Trupps wesentlich kleiner oder es sind meist große Einzeltiere. Das Verschwinden der Äsche innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren zu Begin der 1980-er Jahre fällt ganz eindeutig mit dem Auftauchen des Kormorans zusammen. Wenn aber jetzt bei den gleichen Kormoran-Dichten die Bestände so rasant zulegen, muss das ja einen Grund haben. Diese Verbesserungen findet man bei allen Arten mehr oder weniger. Waren bei den Barben bis vor wenigen Jahren viele kleine und große Exemplare im Fang, fehlten die Kormoran-gängigen Größen von 20-30 cm fast völlig.
  Die Einwanderung von fremden Nährtieren konnten wir aber nicht beobachten. Fest steht aber, dass sich die Äschenbrut wie viele andere Jungfische auch, zu einem großen Teil von Kriebelmückenlarven ernährt. Da diese winzigen Mücken an warmen, windstillen Sommerabenden in gewaltigen Mengen schlüpfen und dann regelmäßig Rinder töten, werden sie mit einem Bakterium bekämpft. Das bedeutet aber, dass die Hauptnahrung schlagartig ausfällt.


  Die Zeiten früheren Äschenüberflusses werden wir aber nicht mehr erleben. 30 Äschen auf einem Nachmittag galt als nicht besonders erfolgreich, 50 Maßige waren aber auch kein Problem. Zeitweise habe ich nur mit Streamer gefischt, um nicht dauern eine 35 cm Standardäsche am Haken zu haben. Damals hatte ich etwa 10 Äschen über 50 cm, die größte 58 cm. Heute fast unvorstellbar. Das fiel so um das Jahr 2000 auf 2-4 kleine Äschen im Jahr.

  SneeP


----------



## rxstx rxt (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

In den Flüssen des Warnowsystems  (Nebel vor allem) wurde die Äsche zu Zeiten der DDR und folgende besetzt. Da es keine historischen Nachweise über einen ursprünglichen Äschenbestand gab,  wurde irgendwann der Besatz eingestellt und in den "schwarzen Jahren" schienen  sie nahezu komplett verschwunden. 
Seit  etwa drei Jahren werden plötzlich wieder einige Äschen  gefangen  und zwei,  in den letzten  Jahre verwaiste, innerstädtische Standplätze sind wieder von kleinen Schwärmen besetzt. 
Am Anfang vermuteten wir beinahe heimlichen Besatz aber anscheinend hat sich irgendetwas gedreht.  Eine richtig griffige Erklärung jenseits unterschiedlicher Winterverläufe kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sneep (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

ich bin auch weit davon entfernt, die Veränderung benennen zu können, die zu dieser Erholung geführt hat.

Der Einfluss von kalten und milden Wintern ist sicher ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium, da das direkten Einfluss auf die Menge der entnommenen Äschen hat. 
Milde Winter  haben in der Vergangenheit zu zeitlich und räumlich begrenzten Erholungen geführt, waren aber auf Dauer nicht tragfähig. Die aktuelle Erholung war da von Beginn an  anders. Hier trat die Erholung der Bestände fast zeitgleich in der gesamten Äschenregion auf.

Während ihrer Abwesenheit hat sich aber die von Äschen besiedelte Stecke verkleinert. Im oberen Verbreitungsgebiet haben sich Cypriniden wie Barbe, Hasel und Döbel durchgesetzt. Ursache sind Renaturierungen bei denen flache, schlammige und warme Buchten entstanden sind. Diese geben der Cyprinidenbrut Schutz vor den Äschen, die zu ihrer Glanzzeit mit der Brut kurzen Prozess gemacht haben.
Nach unten hin hat die Äsche aber ihr Gebiet erweitert, obwohl sie dann langsam in Temperaturbereiche kommt, die für die Art grenzwertig sind. Aber da heißt sie aber schon nicht mehr Äsche sondern Vlagzalm.

sNeeP


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Am lautesten werden eben die Erfolge durch Vergrämung und Abschüsse gefeiert, vielleicht fällt deshalb ein anderer Trend unter den Tisch.
Bei gleichbleibender Anzahl an Kormoranen muss es an etwas anderem liegen.
Sind die Bestände aller Arten gewachsen? Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass sich der Kormoran auf andere Fischarten umgestellt hat, die nun weniger werden.


----------



## Wegberger (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo Sneep,

wobei ich im unteren deutschen Bereich es auch nicht verwunderlich finde:



Komorane sind hier aus meinen Beobachtungen wirklich rah gegenüber anderen Regionen.
Angeldruck ist nur auf wenigen überlaufenden Stellen
Ich war wirklich erstaunt als ich dieses Jahr mal Strecke gemacht habe und ufertechnisch schon ewig unbeangelte Strecke vorfand. Das sah vor 2 Jahren noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## Sneep (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo

@ Wegberger,

Egal wie man den Kormoranbestand bewertet, er ist in etwa gleich geblieben. Dazu gibt jede Menge Zahlen, da die Hegegemeinschaft immer fleißig gezählt hat.

Um Kormorane zu sehen musst du im Winter in der Morgendämmerung am Fluss sein. Dann fliegen die Vögel aus ihren großen Kolonien an der Maas stromauf. Das gibt dann einen realistischen Eindruck

Der Fluss ist mit Sicherheit nicht überfischt, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 

Viele Angler sind halt irritiert, wenn der Schwimmer immer wieder abtreibt.:q

@ Laichzeit


Es gibt immer Verschiebungen im Artenspektrum. 
Zur Zeit verdrängt die Barbe den Döbel.
Da den Einfluss des Kormorans nachzuweisen ist schwierig bis unmöglich.

Eine Zunahme  bei Arten ist nicht belegbar.

Es gibt aber eine Zunahme in Größenklassen.
Fische aller Arten im Längenbereich 20-30 cm  waren kaum noch auffindbar. Barbenbrut ohne Ende, Dutzende Großbarben, aber fast keine in der Kormorangrösse.

Alle Arten die diese Längen erreichen wiesen in der Alterspyramide die für Kormorane typischen Lücke in diesem Längenbereich auf.

Diese Lücke ist ebenfalls dabei sich zu schließen.

sneep


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Sneep, ich kann nur eins versuchen, aus dem von Dir Geschriebenen einen möglichen Schluss zu finden.

a) die Ursache des ehemaligen Rückgangs geht ursächlich auf den Kormoran zurück
b) zwischenzeitliche Erholungen blieben ohne Erfolg
c) aktuell wächst der Bestand überall im Gewässer mit noch vorhandener Kormoranlücke

Die Kormorane sind in gleicher Stückzahl konstant vorhanden und fliegen im Morgengrauen auf.

Die Frage für mich- wohin?
Hat es da über die Jahre Veränderungen gegeben?
Wohin fliegen die aktuell? oder den betreffenden Gewässerabschnitt als nicht lohnenswert eingeschätzt ( arg vermenschlicht ausgedrückt)
Vielleicht haben die den wachsenden Bestand gar nicht mit bekommen?
die Renaturierung fällt in diesen Zeitraum- da waren Menschen am Wasser - Cypriniden haben sich angesiedelt.
Wo landen die Kundschafter der Kormorane?

Sorry, das hat sich an für mich an Fragen aus Deinen Beitrag/ Antworten ergeben


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Dazu habe ich auch noch eine allgemeine Frage. Wie reguliert sich der Kormoranbestand?
Es scheint keine wirkliche Räuber/Beute Beziehung zu geben, ist ein Gewässer leer wird das nächste angeflogen.


----------



## Nidderauer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Es gibt mancherorts auch überregional keine extrem üppig besetzten Gewässer mehr. Da sind die vom Kormoran bevorzugten Futterfische zwischen 20-30 cm Länge eben nicht mehr in Massen drin, sondern nur noch ganz vereinzelt.

 Ich bezweifel daher, dass es hier nach Sachsen im Winter immer noch soviele Kormorane verschlägt, wie noch vor 15-20 Jahren, als es noch intakte Alterspyramiden bei den Fischbeständen gab.

 Verwöhnte Vögel von der Ostsee, die sich hierher verirren, laufen durchaus Gefahr, dass sie weit und breit keine Tankstelle mehr zum Auftanken finden. Es müsste halt auch mal wieder einen anständigen langen Winter geben, damit die Ostsee in Teilen zufriert. Die letzten 3 Winter hatten den Namen jedenfalls nicht verdient.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Ich bin ja immer noch der Ansicht dass es eher an den milden Wintern der letzten 3 Jahre liegt. Seen und Teiche waren offen. Warum sollte sich dann ein Kormoran die Mühe machen und sich an Bächen und Flüßchen sattfressen, wenn´s auch einfacher geht? In 3 Jahren können sich Äschenbestände, wenn kein großer Druck von außen kommt, deutlich erholen.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich auch noch eine allgemeine Frage. Wie reguliert sich der Kormoranbestand?
> Es scheint keine wirkliche Räuber/Beute Beziehung zu geben, ist ein Gewässer leer wird das nächste angeflogen.




 Leer ist ein relativer Begriff.
 So wie es ausschaut ist der Kormoranbestand die letzten Jahre auch nicht weiter angestiegen.
 Gleichzeitig sehe ich immer weniger Angler am Wasser.
 Hat sich also  reguliert.
 2 Nutzer Teilen sich nun halt einen geringeren Fischbestand.
 Einzelne Fischarten sind nun dummerweise von beiden Seiten gemeinsam bedrängt.

 Regulieren sich nun bald auch die Pachten?


----------



## ZX Biker (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Weniger Angler am Wasser.
Die zahl der Angler steigt in Deutschland immer weiter an.

So waren bei uns im Verein 1995 noch rund 5500 Mitglieder, so sind es heute um die 9000.
Sicherlich sind noch Gewässer seitdem hinzu gekommen, jedoch hat sich die Gewässerfläche/-strecke nicht im selben Ausmaß, wie die Mitgliederzahl vervielfacht.

Diverse Statistiken zeigen, dass dieser Mitgliederzuwachs nicht nur bei uns zu verbuchen ist.

Würde diese Behauptung also so nicht unterstützen. Im südlichen Niedersachsen sind die Pachten eher weiter steigend.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Ich denke auch die in vielen Bundesländern bzw. Gewässern ganzjährige Schonung hat auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.

 Hab grad noch mal etwas recherchiert. Der zunehmende Bestand in unserem Abschnitt der Fulda könnte auch mit Maßnahmen des Nachbarvereins zusammen hängen. "Im Einvernehmen und mit finanzieller Hilfe des Regierungspräsidiums ist 2011 ein Äschenbesatzprojekt gestartet worden, das mindestens über 4 Jahre gefördert werden soll."


----------



## Nidderauer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Regulieren sich nun bald auch die Pachten?


 
 Das kommt wohl aufs jeweilige Gewässer an. Bei solchen, die aufgrund der Beschaffenheit schnell zu Totalschschäden neigen wird es irgendwann auch der doofste Bewirtschafter merken, dass das nix bringt, da immer weiter Kohle zu versenken.

 Und andere Gewässer, mit ausreichend Rückzugsmöglichkeiten und einer hohen Produktivität werden wohl noch teurer in Zukunft.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Blauzahn (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Interessantes Thema #6
Für den Bereich Erzgebirge gilt es zu konstatieren, dass sich in letzten zwei Jahren die Bestände der Äsche auch erholt haben und für dieses Jahr zeigen aktuelle Fänge, wie auch E-Befischungen im Frühjahr zum Laichfischfang für das Äschenprojekt des LVSA gute Stückzahlen und -größen.
Was bei der Erfassung, ob E-Befischung oder Fänge mit der Fliegenrute festgestellt wurde ist, dass ein Ungleichgewicht der Verteilung von männlichen und weiblichen Exemplaren zu verzeichnen war.
Auf 10 Milchner kamen nur 2-3 Rogner. Woran das liegt, kann jedoch nur gemutmaßt werden.
Fakt ist, dass die Bestände durch extrem kalte Winter und den fortschreitenden Schutz des Kormorans einen massiven Einbruch erfuhren, wie anhängende Grafik eindrücklich belegt und Grund für die Initiierung des Äschenprojektes in unseren Flußsystemen war.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Nidderauer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Für den Bereich Erzgebirge gilt es zu konstatieren, dass sich in letzten zwei Jahren die Bestände der Äsche auch erholt haben und für dieses Jahr zeigen aktuelle Fänge, wie auch E-Befischungen im Frühjahr zum Laichfischfang für das Äschenprojekt des LVSA gute Stückzahlen und -größen.


 
 Ob gut oder schlecht, ist heutzutage wohl ausschließlich eine Definitionssache |supergri.

 Wenn ich mir mal so die Fangergebnisse 2015 für 4 zusammenhängende Abschnitte der Zwickauer Mulde anschaue, als da wären:

 Abschnitt C07-01 (37 km Länge)




 Abschnitt C08-03 (7 km Länge)




 Abschnitt C08-200 (8 km Länge)




 Abschnitt C06-200 (15 km Länge)




 ... dann komme ich da insgesamt auf 6 Äschen auf 67 Flusskilometer. Die hat man wohl übersehen, bei der E-Befischung .

Grüße Sven


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

naja, dass sind ja die, die sich nicht mehr reproduzieren können:q


----------



## Blauzahn (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Sven,
dein Argument, basierend auf der "Fangauswertung 2015" hinkt leider ein wenig, denn aktuell werden sehr gute Fänge gemeldet. Nicht auf dem Papier, sondern draussen am Wasser (war selbst in den letzten Wochen sehr erfreut).
Zudem muss man nach dem Heraufsetzen des Mindestmaßes 2014 und der Sensiblisierung der Angler bei uns zum Thema Äsche, die Fangstatistik ab 2014 einzuordnen wissen.
Wir haben 435km Salmostrecken (gelb) und davon ist die Hälfte Äschengebiet. Setze das ins Verhältnis zu den Fängen in der von mir geposteten Grafik und du verstehst das Problem.

Wenn du aktuell keine Äsche fängst, liegt das jedenfalls nicht an den Äschen ;-)

Besten Gruß


----------



## Nidderauer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn du aktuell keine Äsche fängst, liegt das jedenfalls nicht an den Äschen ;-)


 
 Ich versuch mich derzeit anderweitig Blauzahn . Habe aktuell auch keine Salmonidenkarte mehr, die hatte ich aber in 2008 und 2009 und hab da im unteren Bereich der C07-01 durchaus auch die ein oder andere Äsche am Haken gehabt, die zum Teil auch den Mindestmaßanforderungen von 2014 oder später entsprochen hätte.

 Ich verstehe das Problem durchaus, aber der nächste kalte Winter kommt bestimmt, ich befürchte sehr bald.

 Und dann sind wir ziemlich bald wieder bei "Gehe zurück auf Start" #t

 Finde das ziemlich frustrierend, da Energie reinzustecken, wenn die äußeren Bedingungen alles andere als ideal sind.

 Die Art aufgeben kann aber auch keine Lösung sein.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich auch noch eine allgemeine Frage. Wie reguliert sich der Kormoranbestand?
> Es scheint keine wirkliche Räuber/Beute Beziehung zu geben, ist ein Gewässer leer wird das nächste angeflogen.




Hallo,

es gibt selbstverständlich ein Jäger-Beute Verhältnis.

Aber nicht an jedem Baggersee, sondern in der räumlichen Größenordnung von ganz Europa.

Da es für den Kormoran so gut wie keine Fressfeinde gibt, gibt es im Grunde nur 2 Faktoren, die den Bestand limitieren.
Vereinfacht gesagt, entweder geht ihm das Futter aus, oder ein anderer frisst es ihm weg.

Da der Kormoran aber ein riesiges Streifgebiet hat, 
bringt ihn auch ein sehr harter Winter nicht in Bedrängnis. Dann weicht er halt nach Südfrankreich oder ans Mittelmeer aus. Im gleichen Winter gehen 90% der Eisvögel ein.

Wir haben in einer Kolonie bei Jülich mehrere Sender gefunden. Darunter 2 Alande aus der Maas, Entfernung ca 45 km und ein Aal aus dem belgischen Berwin, ca. 60 km entfernt.
Der Vogel hat also Alternativen. Um den Bestand einbrechen zu lassen, müsste das Futter (großräumig)ausgehen. Das passiert aber nicht, unter anderem dadurch, dass wieder Besatz erfolgt.
Dadurch wird der erforderliche Einbruch der Fischbestände nie erreicht.

SneeP


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

ich bin mir sicher, dass es nur an den milden Wintern liegt und sich sonst überhaupt nichts geändert hat.
Während des nächsten kalten Winters wird die Äsche erneut vom chinesischen Kormoran an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht werden.

TL


----------



## Sneep (3. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> ... dann komme ich da insgesamt auf 6 Äschen auf 67 Flusskilometer. Die hat man wohl übersehen, bei der E-Befischung .
> 
> Grüße Sven



Hallo,

zunächst muss man fragen, worauf die E-Fischer gefischt haben. Nur auf Äschen oder wurde der gesamte Bestand erfasst?

Möglicherweise wurde mit der falschen Methode gefischt. 

Die Methode hat gewaltige Auswirkungen auf die Fänge.

Mit E-Kescher vom Boot oder mit Streifenanode fängt man eher weniger Äschen.

Ein Beispiel aus jüngster Vergangenheit. Es wurde unterhalb einer WKA gefischt. Zunächst mit Streifenanode, das Ergebnis 10 Hechte. Danach mit E-Kescher die gleiche Strecke, Ergebnis 17 Waller und 1 Hecht.

Für Äschen sollte man das Gerät treideln und 2 Anodenführer 10 m vorweg mit langen Anodenstangen und Anodenkabeln.
Dann bleiben die Äschen auch stehen.

Oder man muss sie gegen ein Wehr drücken.

SneeP


----------



## Blauzahn (4. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Finde das ziemlich frustrierend, da Energie reinzustecken, wenn die äußeren Bedingungen alles andere als ideal sind.



Nun, die Energie hat sich mehr als gelohnt, denn im kommenden Frühjahr können in der Aufzuchtanlage erstmals Äschen aus "eigener Produktion" abgestreift werden und somit ist der Grundstein für einen Laicherstamm gelegt. |wavey:

Sneep
Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas.
Die Fangstatistiken, die Sven in seinem Beitrag zeigt, haben nichts mit E-Befischungen zu tun.

Besten Gruße


----------



## Sneep (4. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

richtig, das war mein Fehler, da habe ich etwas falsch verstanden.

SneeP


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Ups, mal ein Thread der sich um meine Lieblingsfische dreht .

Und auch gleich wieder viele Mutmassungen und Halbwahrheiten.

Sorry Sneep, aber der flächendeckende Rückgang der Äschenbestände begann schon Ende der 70er und hatte mit dem Kormoran wenig zu tun. Man sprach damals von der "Äschenseuche". Wie die Krankheit nun wissenschaftlich heisst, weiss ich leider bis heute nicht.

 Das aber nur am Rande. 
Wer sich für Äschen interresiert sollte wissen, das sie durch ihren kurzen Lebenszyklus seit jeher großen Bestandsschwankungen unterliegt. Äschen werden selten älter als 5 Jahre.
 Bei guten Bedingungen wachsen sie in den ersten beiden Jahren so schnell, das sie für die üblichen Räuber der Äschenregion (Bachforellen !, Barsche, Graureiher, Eisvogel) schnell zu groß sind. Dann kommen mal 2 oder 3 gute Jahre und alle freuen sich über den tollen Äschenbestand.

Und wegen dieses relativ kurzen Lebenszyklus kann auch das Gegenteil passieren. 2 Jahre Hochwasser zur Laichzeit, Einleitungen, blockierter Zugang zu den Laichplätzen, extreme Kälte zur Schlupfzeit etc.. Zwar fällt bei den Äschen seltenst ein ganzer Jahrgang aus weil sie über mehrere Tage, in kleinen "Portionen" laichen, aber das kann extrem schwanken. Wenn dann noch extremer Frassdruck( Kormoran) im folgenden Winter dazu kommt, klar dann siehts im folgenden Frühling finster aus.


 Besatz ist mehr oder weniger sinnlos, weil Äschen wie schon oft genug erwähnt wurde, sich an ihre regionalen Gewässer extrem anpassen.
 Apropos Besatz: meist werden 2-sömmrige besetzt, soweit richtig weil die mit ca. 20 cm den meisten Forellenmäulern schon entwachsen sind. Oft wird dabei aber der Fehler gemacht, das die Fischlein(wie mans beim Forellensetzen gelernt hat...) einzeln oder in kleiner Gruppe eingebracht werden. Die Äsche ist ein Schwarmfisch, 100 oder mehr am selben Platz erhöht die Überlebenschancen für die ersten Tage immens. Und natürlich nie in nen Gumpen, tiefes oder schnelles Wasser, die brauchen ne ganze Weile zum aklimatisieren.

 Ihr größter Feind ist nach wie vor der Mensch weil er ihr den Lebensraum nimmt.

btw. was "Laichzeit" geschrieben hatte, halte ich für gar nicht soweit her geholt. Meine Gewässer gehören von "Amtswegen" aus eigentlich eher zur Forellenregion.
 Ich kann bestätigen das im Zuge der ansteigenden Durchschnittstemperaturen, mit gleichzeitig fallenden  Grundwasserspiegeln die Bachforellen weniger werden. Gut für die Äschen weil weniger von ihnen von den Forellen gefressen werden, aber leider auch gut für den Barsch. Der war früher eine Rarität bei uns, befindet sich aber eindeutig auf dem Vormarsch. Könnte allerdings auch eine regionale Sache sein, weil mein Hauptgewässer vor ca. 25 Jahren eine Teilbegradigung erfahren musste.
 Seitdem ging der Mühlkoppenbestand ziemlich "den Bach runter", während die Elritzen total explodiert sind. Bachforellen scheinen nämlich zu blöd zu sein um eine Ellie ausm Schwarm zu bekommen, während Barsche und Döbel da gar kein Problem mit haben. Ist allerdings nur (m)eine Theorie, ich esse zuwenig Fische übers Jahr, um das über die Mageninhalte eindeutig zu belegen.

Sorry für die Wall of Text, aber hier gehts nun mal um meinen absoluten Lieblingsfisch.

P.S. Es gibt noch Gewässer wo man 15, 20 oder auch mal mehr Äschen in ein paar Stunden fängt.
 Aber nicht jedes Jahr ist gleich, die letzte wirklich gute Saison hatte ich vor 3 Jahren. Die nun vergangene war bestenfalls durchschnittlich, zumal ich im Oktober (bester Monat mMn) nicht mehr raus kam weil ich jagdlich zu sehr eingebunden war. Jetzt ist für meine alten Knochen schon ein bissel zu frisch, mich nochmal mit der Watbüx ins Bacherl zu stellen.

Tight Lines Männers, zieht noch was raus !


----------



## Nidderauer (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> .... der flächendeckende Rückgang der Äschenbestände begann schon Ende der 70er und hatte mit dem Kormoran wenig zu tun. Man sprach damals von der "Äschenseuche". Wie die Krankheit nun wissenschaftlich heisst, weiss ich leider bis heute nicht.


 
 Vergiftung nennt man das und zwar vorrangig durch 



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Einleitungen


 
 Man muss sich ja nur mal anschauen, wo sich die Äsche gerne aufhält, dann wird auch klar, dass es solche Abschnitte auch in den meisten größeren Flüssen gibt bzw. gegeben hat und damit ein viel größeres Potential, die Art am Leben zu erhalten. Äschen- und Barbenregion hieß es früher mal, heute halt nur noch Barbenregion...... Auch am Fehlen geeigneter Nahrung für die geschlüpften Larven kanns liegen, dazu schrieb Sneep ja auch bereits was in Bezug auf die Vergiftung der Kriebelmückenlarven. Dann gibt's auch noch Stechmückenlarven, die vergiftet werden und diverse andere Insekten, denen großflächig der Krotzen abgedreht wird.

 Da verwundert es eigentlich nicht, dass die Äsche fast nur noch in der Forellenregion zu finden ist. Je weiter man die Fluß-/Bachläufe hochgeht, desto besser wird in der Regel die Wasserqualität. Trotzdem scheint ihr das Verhalten, sich im Schwarm wohlzufühlen und sich in ruhigeren Abschnitten aufzuhalten, dann ebenfalls wieder vorrangig zum Verhängnis zu werden, wenn der Kormoran in Massen einfällt.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Besatz ist mehr oder weniger sinnlos, weil Äschen wie schon oft genug erwähnt wurde, sich an ihre regionalen Gewässer extrem anpassen.



 Aber was spricht denn gegen ein dauerhaftes Erhaltungsprogramm mit Laichfischen aus regional angepassten Stämmen? Gerade um natürlichen Widrigkeiten, wie Hochwässer, extreme Kälte, etc. entgegen zu treten? Bei so geringen natürlichen Beständen könnte jeder Stolperstein der letzte sein.

 @Blauzahn: Man kann ja viel behaupten, aber nicht, dass beim LVSA nix getan wird. Gerade wenn man sich mal so im Rest vom Land umschaut.... Ein bisserl mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bezug auf solche Programme wäre allerdings sicher nicht von Nachteil.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Vergiftung nennt man das und zwar vorrangig durch
> 
> 
> 
> Stechmückenlarven, die vergiftet werden und diverse andere Insekten, denen großflächig der Krotzen abgedreht wird.



Nein, das war ein Virus, der auch andere Fische befallen hat.
Nur war die Sterblichkeit bei den Äschen besonders hoch, deshalb "Äschenseuche".
Sneep weiss den richtigen Namen garantiert und wirds uns hoffentlich auch verraten.

Das sich die Äschen heutzutage so schwer tun, liegt an der Verbauung unserer Flüsse und Bäche.
Daraus resultieren der Verlust von Laichplätzen, bzw. deren mangelnde Erreichbarkeit.
Wo grosszügig renaturiert wird, vorher ein Bestand vorhanden war, und neue Fische zuwandern können, etablieren sie sich oft sehr schnell wieder. Wegen ihres, schon erwähnten, kurzen Lebenszyklus, sind Äschen sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Nebenher weit weniger wetterabhängig als andere Kieslaicher, wie z.B. Bafos.

Auch bei uns sind frühere Laichplätze wegen mangelndem Durchfluss und Einträgen aus der Landwirtschaft verschlammt. Deshalb achten wir auf die übrigen umso mehr.
 Die Frühjahrsfischerei auf Bachforellen gibts nicht mehr, bis 1. Mai sind die Gewässer gesperrt, waten darf man erst ab 1. Juni. Das bringt Ruhe fürs Laichgeschäft der Äsche. Zusätzlich haben wir an mehreren Plätzen oberhalb der Kiesbänke Verengungen mit großen Steinblöcken erzeugt. Das erhöht die Fließgeschwindigkeit unterhalb und hält die Kiesbänke somit sauber.
Alles in allem wenig Aufwand für viel Ertrag. Es gibt zwar ein paar Jammerer denen die Frühjahrsfischerei auf die Bachforellenhungerhaken im März abgeht, aber die werden mit Regenbogenforellen im Teich ruhig gestellt .

Unser Äschenbestand ist auch ohne jeden Besatz als gut zu bezeichnen. Kormorane sind nur alle paar Jahre in harten Wintern zu sehen, und dürfen zum Glück bejagt werden.
Einzig die Graureiher nerven seit 2, 3 Jahren. Das werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr, und sie verlieren immer mehr die Scheu vor Menschen. Die stehen immer öfter mitten im Ort an den Brücken, unseren besten Äschenplätzen. Hab' ja schon mehrfach Fotos von Fischen mit mehr oder weniger starken Verletzungen durch die Reiher gepostet. Will gar nicht wissen wieviele Jungfische in deren Schnäbeln verschwinden...
Aber damit werden wir leben müssen.In erster Linie scheinen die es auf die riesigen Elritzenschwärme abgesehen zu haben, denn meist stehen sie direkt am Rand der Flachzonen.

Tight Lines


----------



## Nidderauer (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das sich die Äschen heutzutage so schwer tun, liegt an der Verbauung unserer Flüsse und Bäche.
> Daraus resultieren der Verlust von Laichplätzen, bzw. deren mangelnde Erreichbarkeit.
> Wo grosszügig renaturiert wird, vorher ein Bestand vorhanden war, und neue Fische zuwandern können, etablieren sie sich oft sehr schnell wieder.


 
 Möglicherweise ist die Querverbauung vor 40-50 Jahren ja tatsächlich der Hauptgrund, dass die Äschenbestände schon damals stark eingebrochen sind, auch ohne Kormoran.

 Und die Äsche doch viel wanderfreudiger ist, als gemeinhin angenommen wird und vielleicht sogar durch gelegentlichen genetischen Austausch profitiert.

 Wenn man die Grafik bezüglich der Fangstatistik von Blauzahn mal betrachtet, dann ergeben auch die vergleichsweise guten Jahre 2004, 2005 und 2008 mit jeweils 1200-1400 Stück gefangener Äschen auf 435 Flusskilometer doch vom Schnitt her auch nur einen jährlichen Fangertrag (Entnahme) von etwa 3 Fischen pro Flusskilometer.

 Wobei man auch nicht vergessen darf, dass da überall auch noch Forellen drin sind...

 Wie schaut das denn an deinem Äschenfluß aus Hanjupp bezüglich des jährlichen Fangertrages und auch bezüglich der Querverbauungen? Nur mal so aus Interesse.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Aufschlussreiches kann ich dir da wenig anbieten Sven .
Zwar werden im Verein Fanglisten geführt, aber...

a: ist das Gewässer mehr Bach als Fluß, selten breiter als 5m und kaum mal tiefer als 1m. Für große, erfahrene Fische mit ihrem erhöhtem Sicherheitsbedürfnis gibts da nicht sehr viele Standplätze. Die brauchen ordentlich Wasser über der Rückenflosse und wandern früher oder später ab.

b: wurde nach einem derben Kormoranwinter (glaube 2006 war es), wo ausserhalb der Ortslagen der Bestand praktisch auf null gesetzt war, das Schonmaß auf 40 cm angehoben.

Seitdem tauchen Äschen in den Fangstatistiken kaum mehr auf, es gibt Jahre da wird den Listen nach überhaupt keine Äsche entnommen.

Ist aber auch logisch, in meinem Verein gibts ausser mir nur einen weiteren Fliegenfischer, und der sieht das ählich wie ich.
Bei etwa 3-5 Fischen die pro Saison mal die 40 oder mehr erreichen, kommt man sich richtig scheixxe vor wenn man denen auf den Kopp haut...
Ausserdem schmecken Bachforellen sowieso besser .
Die wenigen Angelgäste hier sind zu 95%  Leute, die einfach mal an nem Äschengewässer die Rute schwingen wollen, die entnehmen eher noch weniger.


Durchgängig ist der Bach/Fluss auf den gesamten ca. 30 km Länge. Die alten Wehre der Mühlen wurden teilweise abgerissen und wo das nicht möglich war gibt es Umgehungsgerinne. 
Da fehlt gar nix, und das ist mMn auch der Grund für den großen Artenreichtum.


----------



## Sneep (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

von einer "Äschenseuche " Ende der 1970er Jahre habe ich nichts mitbekommen. Auch die Fangstatistik zeigt keine Besonderheiten. Es ist lediglich ein langsamer Rückgang  der Durchschnittslängen zu beobachten. 
Der Einbruch um 80 % in 2 Jahren von 1983 bis 1985 deckt sich ganz exakt mit dem Auftreten  des Kormorans.
Da brauche ich nur das Diagramm Äschenfänge und gezählte Kormorane anzuschauen. 

Ich schildere hier, wie es an einem speziellen Fluss gelaufen ist, damit erhebe ich nicht den Anspruch der Allgemeingültigkeit.
Wenn wir das bitte sauber trennen, gibt es hier weniger Gelegenheiten aneinander vorbei zu reden.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Kormoran alles schuld ist. 
Wenn aber hier mit Verschlechterungen argumentiert wird, muss ich einmal fragen, was sich den so verschlechtert hat.

Verbaute Gewässer: Die waren vorher auch nicht Natur-näher. Wieso hat die Äsche bei noch mehr Verbauungen in den 70er Jahren Massenbestände gebildet. Bei gleichen oder besseren Strukturen bricht sie dann ein?

Die Äsche als Freiwasser-Schwarmfisch ist nicht anspruchsvoll bei ihrem Gewässer. Auch unternimmt sie nur kurze Laichwanderungen und ist durch Wanderhindernisse nicht so stark eingeschränkt wie die Forelle. Äschen sind geradezu Experten wenn es darum geht in einem Strukturlosen Flussabschnitt klar zu kommen. Durch diese Fähigkeit konkurriert sie hier jede Forelle aus.
Lediglich das Kieslückensystem muss intakt sein.

Wir haben absolut natürliche Abschnitte , die nie verbaut wurden. Da verlegt sich der Fluss jedes Jahr komplett neu. Dann gibt es schnurgerade Stücke mit einer Kiesautobahn mit ca.  1 Meter Tiefe und ohne weitere Strukturen. Das Natur-nahe Stück hat nur ca. 10 % der Bestandsdichte der begradigten Strecken. Weshalb? Weil hier die BF Standplätze haben und die Äsche ihrerseits dominieren.

Die Wasserqualität:
Gerade als bei der Wasserqualität deutliche Verbesserungen  sichtbar werden bricht der Bestand ein. nicht sonderlich logisch.

Will ich andere Gründe als den Kormoran anführen, muss ich ein Parameter finden, welches sich zum Zeitpunkt des Verschwindens extrem verschlechtert hat.

Da lass ich mich mal überraschen.

Ich betone nochmals, das sich diese Beobachtungen auf einen speziellen Fluss beziehen.



Sneep


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

als reine Überlegung - vielleicht ist Wasserqualität ja so falsch nicht, egal in welche Richtung die Veränderung derselbigen erfolgte, es ist in jedem Fall eine Veränderung.
 Ma kippt ja auch keine Fische aus 20°C in 5°C oder umgekehrt


----------



## Laichzeit (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Will ich andere Gründe als den Kormoran anführen, muss ich ein Parameter finden, welches sich zum Zeitpunkt des Verschwindens extrem verschlechtert hat.



Da kann man aus der Ferne nur Rätselraten, aber wie sieht es mit der Vegetation aus?
Matten aus flutendem Wasserhahnenfuß machen aus einer strukturlosen Kieswüste einen vollwertigen Lebensraum mit Standplätzen, Nährorganismen und vor Allem einer sehr vielfältigen Strömung, die den Kies sortiert und sauber hält.
Demnach verläuft der Bestand der Äsche mit der Menge an Wasserpflanzen.
Es gibt natürlich auch Äschengewässer ohne Hahnenfuß, dort müssen andere Strukturen diese Funktion übernehmen.


----------



## Wegberger (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,



> Die Wasserqualität:
> Gerade als bei der Wasserqualität deutliche Verbesserungen  sichtbar werden bricht der Bestand ein. nicht sonderlich logisch.


oder doch logisch, wenn man sich von dem einem Feind löst !?

Was ist denn, wenn gerade das Zusammenspiel von vielen, verschiedenen Fressfeinden die bessere Wasserqualität geholfen hat !? Reiher , Komoran , ....... 

Das Pendel ging jahrelang in die eine und jetzt in die andere Richtung.

Gerade bei den Grundeln erleben wir das Thema (bei einer besseren Aufklärung) ja live.
Nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## Sneep (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

Ich rede von einem Rückgang von 80% in 2 Jahren im gesamten Fluss und das zu einem Zeitpunkt, als der Kormoran erstmals in großer Menge auftaucht. Was muss denn da mit dem Wasser passiert sein, um das zu bewirken?

Zudem fehlten bei anderen Arten die mittleren Jahrgänge. Kleinere Arten waren besonders betroffen, Barsch  minus 80%, Rotauge minus 90%

Das Vorkommen von Flutendem Hahnenfuß gibt Deckung, nur leider nicht im Winter. Der Bestand der Pflanze ist deutlich geschrumpft. Ursache ist die Verringerung der Phosphate im Fluss durch bessere Kläranlagen. Dieser Prozess ging aber über mehr als 1 Jahrzehnt. Die Bestände waren von Jahr zu Jahr höchst unterschiedlich. in einem Jahr fehlte der Hahnenfuß völlig, in andern Jahren war kein Wasser mehr zu sehen. Der Hahnenfuß ist weiterhin sehr wichtig als Substrat für Nährtiere. Die Kriebelmuckenlarve findet man fast nur auf Hahnenfuß. 
Trotzdem kann das auch nicht einen so rasanten Einbruch begründen.

Für den Einbruch der Bestände ist nur durch den Kormoran erklärbar. Der ist auch nicht auf einen Bestand gestoßen der sich auf dem absteigenden Ast befand. 
Es ist einfach ein neuer Räuber, der mit seiner Jagdmethode die Abwehrstrategie seiner Beute gegen ihn anwendet. Wenn die Äschen am Grund Kreise schwimmen um den Räuber zu verwirren, haben die gemeinsam jagenden Kormorane die  Möglichkeit den gesamten Trupp ins Flache zu treiben.

SNEEp


----------



## Blauzahn (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Glück Auf!
Das Thema Querverbauung durch KWK darf und sollte man bei der Betrachtung nicht ausblenden, denn durch die Zerstückelung einstmals fliessender Gewässerabschnitte in kleine Rieselstrecken mit anschliessendem Wehrteich ist der Erhaltung von geeigneten Laichplätzen nicht förderlich.
Hier hat man speziell in Sachsen versucht auf die Betreiber der KWK durch die Einführung des Wasserpfennigs Druck auszuüben. Leider ohne Erfolg, denn nach kaum 2 Jahren wurde diese wieder kassiert.
Jedoch ist die zunehmende Versedimentierung dieser Abschnitte nicht der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang der Äschenpopulation und der aktuelle Anstieg, bei gleichbeibender bzw. gestiegener Zahl an KWK, durchaus ein Beleg dafür, dass es andere, schwerwiegendere Gründe geben muss. 

Die von mir weiter oben bereits gepostete Grafik ist eine Fangstatistik unseres Regionalverbandes und beziffert die Fänge aus 435km Salmonidenstrecken verschiedener Flusssysteme. Klar ist dabei auch, dass nicht in jedem Abschnitt dieser 435km Äschen vorkommen und somit die Strecke auf ~150-200km heruntergebrochen werden sollte.
Sie ist auch kein Beleg für das Aufkommen, da ja nur entnommene Fische in der Statistik auftauchen.







Wenn man nun und das ist mein zweites Hobby (die private Wetteraufzeichnung mit eigener Station) folgende Grafik Grafik über die der Fänge legt, kann man schon erkennen, dass es nach besonders strengen Wintern zu einbrüchen in der Fangstatistik der Äschen kam.
Zur Erklärung dieser Grafik:
Abgebildet ist die Aufsummierung aller negativen Tagesmittel der Jahre, was bedeutet: Große Summe -> Strenger Winter und Vereisung der stehenden Gewässer.
In der Hydrologie ist diese Kältesumme ein Indikator für die Vereisung der Gewässer, stehend wie fliessend.






Wenn man es nun perfekt machen wollte, müsste eine dritte Grafik erscheinen, welche die Zunahme der Kormoranpopulation ins Sachsen belegt. Diese habe ich leider nicht...
Jedoch ist die Korrelation von strengen Wintern und den Einbrüchen der Bestände nicht von der Hand zu weisen, wie auch bekannt ist, dass an Stillgewässern nistende Kormorane bei der Vereisung ihrer Brotbüchsen auf Fliessgewässer ausweichen.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Mir ist das viel zu pauschal.
Für das ,von Sneep beschriebene Gewässer, ist der Kormoran sicher ein Riesenproblem.
"Mein Bach" ist für die Schwarzen einfach kein gutes Jagdrevier. Der ist fast überall von überhängenden Bäumen gesäumt und größtenteils viel zu flach. Die haben in diesem einen Frostwinter die tieferen Gumpen leer geräumt und waren 2 Tage später schon wieder verschwunden.
3 jahre später war das längst vergessen weil die Kormorane die Ortslagen gemieden haben und von dort sofort wieder Fische nachgerückt sind. Äschen sind absolute Reproduktionsweltmeister wenn der Lebensraum passt.

Ausserdem war der "große Einbruch" bei uns ca. 1980, da war Cormoran ein Gerätehersteller, aber von dem Vogel wusste man bei uns nicht viel mehr, als das es ihn irgendwo weit weg an den Küsten wohl geben soll |rolleyes.

Damals als Teenager haben mich die Äschen überhaupt nicht tangiert, mich hats eher genervt wenn wieder mal einer der blöden "Weissfische" sich meinen Spinner beim Forellenangeln geschnappt hat.
Die beiden Sägewerksbesitzer im Ort haben die Äschen damals während des Laichzugs an ihren Wehren mit Keschern rausgeholt und Schubkarrenweise verkauft. Und es gab einen richtigen kleinen Aufruhr als das von einem Jahr aufs nächste vorbei war.
Vor einigen Jahren hab' ich mich mal mit dem einen über die alten Zeiten unterhalten und da fiel das Wort Äschenseuche. Angeblich sind  2 oder 3 Jahre lang immer im Frühling massenweise Äschen eingegangen. Irgendwann endete das große Sterben, der Bestand stabilisierte sich wieder, erreichte aber nie mehr das Niveau von vorher.

Das hat wohl mehrere Bäche in unsrer Ecke getroffen, deshalb hats mich schwer gewundert das hier niemand etwas davon weiss.
Hab nun mal das recherchieren angefangen, ist aber ein zähes Geschäft weil das lange vor der I-Net Ära war.
Eine erste Spur hab ich gefunden, ist eine Krankheit die in Germany, wie üblich, keinen groß interresiert, aber z.B. in der Schweiz als meldepflichtige Tierseuche gilt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proliferative_Nierenkrankheit_der_Fische
Ob es so etwas war weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich bleib dran und bemühe mich auch noch mal um ein Date mit dem ehem. Sägewerksbesitzer.

Tight Lines


----------



## Laichzeit (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Die Verschlechterung und spätere Verbesserung des Äschenbestandes in Sneep´s Gewässer scheinen doch eher zwei Paar Schuhe zu sein.
Wenn sich am Kormoranbestand nicht viel geändert hat und besonders milde Winter nicht ausschlaggebend genug waren, muss entweder eine weitere Beeinträchtigung weggefallen sein, oder ein bereits guter Zustand hat sich noch weiter verbessert.
Und das erst vor ca. 6 bis 7 Jahren, also überwiegend in diesem Jahrzehnt.
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sich in dieser Zeit und wenige Jahre davor nichts an der gröberen Gewässerstruktur und damit an der Menge der Unterstände, Gewässertiefe, Zusammensetzung und Sauerstoffversorgung des Kies und Kieslückensystems verändert hat.
Dann bleiben noch Änderungen an der Äsche (Verhalten, Krankheiten) und Änderungen in den Stufen Nahrungspyramide ober und unterhalb der Äsche.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Verschlechterung und spätere Verbesserung des Äschenbestandes in Sneep´s Gewässer scheinen doch eher zwei Paar Schuhe zu sein.



Das denke ich auch.
Liegt wohl in erster Linie an den warmen Wintern der letzten Jahre weil die Kormorane die Fließgewässer dann eher mal in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Sneep (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

diese Theorie kann ich nicht widerlegen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie richtig ist.Der Niedergang fällt exakt mit dem Auftreten des Kormorans zusammen, da ist der Grund klar belegbar mit Fanglisten und Kormoranzählungen.

Der Grund für die Wiederkehr ist auch beim Kormoran zu suchen, da sie recht schnell und durchgreifend erfolgte. Es muss sich also ein wichtiges Parameter geändert haben.

Die milden Winter haben sicher eine Rolle gespielt. Die früheren regional und zeitlich begrenzten Erholungen führe ich darauf zurück. Nicht aber den letzten und nachhaltigen Aufschwung.  Der unterscheidet sich so von den früheren Bestandsveränderungen, dass hier mehr zum tragen kommt als ein paar warme Winter. 
Ich sehe neben den warmen Wintern auch noch Anpassungen bei der Äsche.
Warten wir den nächsten Winter  ab, irgendwann muss die Art ja auch einen frostigen Winter überstehen. Dann wissen wir mehr.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Eigentlich sollte Ich mich hier nicht zur Äsche melden.
Es gab in meiner ganzen Region nur einen einzigen Äschen-Bestand.
Der aber gilt nun als völlig erloschen. 

Aber vielleicht sollte man erwähnen das bei uns nun auch wieder vereinzelt Schleien gefangen werden oder auch hin und wieder einzelne Zährten gefangen wurden.
 Für viele von euch kaum vorstellbar, sind selbst Schleien bei uns kaum noch leichter zu erbeuten wie Wandersalmoniden.
 Es gab Jahre wo die Angler ein Mehrfaches an Meerforellen gegenüber der Schleie meldeten, wobei da viele typische Gewässer einfließen und beide Arten mit Besatz gestützt wurden.

Es könnte also durchaus viel für die milden Winter als Grund sprechen.
Wobei ich gefühlt immer öfter Kormorane sehe und wahrnehme.
Um diese Zugvögel wahrzunehmen, brauche ich nicht einmal mehr ans Wasser zu fahren, es reicht auch weit vom Wasser die Zugvögel am Himmel zu betrachten.
Die sind halt nicht mehr selten und wir scheinen voll unter einen Vogelflugrute zu liegen, auf der Kraniche , Gänse und eben Kormorane ziehen.

Vermutlich haben sie gelernt das im Binnenland kaum noch Fische zu finden sind, weil dort die ortsansässigen ortkundigen Kollegen schon wirkten.
Am Wasser sehe ich nur Einzeltiere, lediglich wenn sich Fische bei Wanderungen an Wehren stauen, tauchen morgens und abends die Schwarzen dort zahlreich auf.
Auch das werden sicher eher regional erfahrene Vögel sein, die wissen wann und wo noch etwas zu finden ist und sich darüber auch untereinander austauschen.
 So ein Austausch zum gegenseitigen Nutzen ist wenigstens von Rabenvögeln und Anglern bekannt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Von den Kormoranen mal abgesehen sehe ich die letzten Jahre auch deutlich mehr Graureiher im Wasser stehen. Wie viel Schaden die für den Äschen- oder Forellenbestand bei uns anrichten kann ich  schlecht abschätzen, aber sie stehen im Wasser und fressen. Ich sehe sie fast täglich auf der Wiese vor meiner Haustür und wenn ich mal ans Wasser gehe, was auch direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt, flüchten immer 2-3 Vögel aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

100% Zustimmung Hirschkäfer !
Wir liegen regional  nicht sehr weit auseinander, und mir macht das mittlerweile echtes Kopfzerbrechen.
Vor allem das Tempo mit dem die Reiher gelernt haben, das sie innerorts nicht bejagt werden.
Vor drei Jahren war es noch die totale Ausnahme einen fischenden Graureiher überhaupt mal in Ortsnähe zu sehen, so scheu waren sie.
Mittlerweile kann ich 5m daneben stehen oder ihnen von den Brücken aus zusehen.
 Das ist echte Turboanpassung, wobei ich die ganze Zeit illegales Füttern durch Anwohner für den Grund hielt.
Würde mich ernsthaft interresieren ob sie bei euch auch innerhalb der Orte ihre Scheu so extrem verloren haben.

Tight Lines


----------



## Nidderauer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren hab' ich mich mal mit dem einen über die alten Zeiten unterhalten und da fiel das Wort Äschenseuche. Angeblich sind 2 oder 3 Jahre lang immer im Frühling massenweise Äschen eingegangen. Irgendwann endete das große Sterben, der Bestand stabilisierte sich wieder, erreichte aber nie mehr das Niveau von vorher.
> 
> Das hat wohl mehrere Bäche in unsrer Ecke getroffen, deshalb hats mich schwer gewundert das hier niemand etwas davon weiss.
> Hab nun mal das recherchieren angefangen, ist aber ein zähes Geschäft weil das lange vor der I-Net Ära war.
> ...



Hallo,

doch Hanjupp, da gibbet was :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319913

Das dolle an der ganzen Sache ist ja, dass man wunderbar spekulieren kann, wenn da niemand ernsthaft an einer Problemlösung interessiert zu sein scheint.

Vom Krankheitsbild würde es schon passen. Unter deinem Wiki-Artikel steht aber was von:

"Die Parasiten stellen sich als große Zellen dar. Auch andere innere Organe können entzündlich betroffen sein"

Also ist da streng genommen erstmal nur von einem Entzündungsherd, ausgehend von der Niere auszugehen.

Oder besser gesagt, wenn die Nieren kaputt sind, muss man zur Dialyse, sonst vergiftet sich der gesamte Körper. Nieren- und auch Leberversagen kommt häufig durch zu hohen Medikamentengebrauch zustande, das ist ja auch nix neues.

Und dann werden die Fische halt dunkel, bekommen Glotzaugen und aufgetriebene Bäuche und stehen teilnahmslos am Rand, bevor sie verenden.

Und dann steht da im Wiki-Artikel auch noch, dass die "Seuche" durch Fischbesatz vorangetrieben und verbreitet wird.

Damit ist die Sache eigentlich klar, bei den verendeten Fischen handelt es sich allesamt um Besatzfische, die bereits mit eingeschränkter Nierenfunktion besetzt wurden, weil in der Aufzucht zuviele Medikamente eingesetzt worden sind.

Über den Zustand in England, dass in den Zuchtanlagen über 50 % der Regenbogenforellen eingehen, sollte man eigentlich ziemlich leicht die verabreichten Medikamente bestimmen können, die bei den Fischen zu irreversiblen Nierenschäden führen. 

 Edit: Möglicherweise ist es auch ein anderes Futter, was da in England gefüttert wird, was ggfls. höher belastet ist. Entweder mit mehr landwirtschaftlichen Giften, wenn es sich um pflanzliche Proteine, wie z.B. Gensoja handelt. Oder auch mehr tierische Proteine, wie z.B. Fischmehl (ggfls. aus Lachszuchtresten) und daher mit Medikamenten oder Schwermetallen angereichert. Die Tommys sind ja immer wieder für Experimente gut, man denke da nur an die Geflügelpest ND (Newcastle Disease) oder auch die wahnsinnigen BSE-Rinder. Es gibt da sicher noch viel mehr, was in England erstmals aufgetreten ist.

Also am besten nur noch mit Brut besetzen, je älter, desto geschädigter sind die Besatzfische und damit verbunden das Verlustrisiko .

Wer hat noch ne lustige These?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast richtig ,

Der Fischbesatz bringt den Mist ins Gewässer.
Und das wäre wirklich schlüssig.
 Ende der 70er/Anfang der 80er hat sich kaum wer mit Äschenbesatz beschäftigt, war gar nicht nötig weils noch genug gab. 
Aber jeder Zipfel hat aus Unwissentheit kunterbunt Bafos, Regenbogen, Bachsaiblinge und weiss ich was sonst noch aus allen möglichen Quellen eingesetzt. Auch bei uns herrschte damals totaler Wildwuchs und Konzeptlosigkeit. Gut möglich das man die Quelle des Übels damals selbst ins Gewässer gebracht hat.

Seit 1988 wird bei uns allerdings nur noch Bafobrut immer vom selben Züchter besetzt. Und deren Eltern stammen auch noch aus dem hiesigen Gewässersystem. Größere Fischsterben gabs seitdem eigentlich auch nicht mehr, es sei denn ein besoffener Bauer verschätzte sich bei Gülleverklappen mal.
Äschenbesatz gab/gibts gar nicht.

P.S. in der Schweiz gelten Bachforellen und Äschen als sowas wie ein Nationalheiligtum. Deshalb achtet man dort sehr genau auf Fischgesundheit und untersucht Fischsterben akribisch. Hab' da nun einiges Interresantes gefunden in den letzten Tagen und werde, soweit ich Zeit habe, weiter am Ball bleiben.

Tight Lines


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Würde mich ernsthaft interresieren ob sie bei euch auch innerhalb der Orte ihre Scheu so extrem verloren haben.



So 100% kann ich dir das nicht genau sagen. Ich wohne etwa 1 km vom nächsten Vorort weg und bis in die Stadt sind es noch etwa 5km. Also zentrumsnah hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen, aber in den ruhigeren Vororten sind Graureiher mittlerweile relativ schmerzfrei.
Im übrigen ist auch der Mink dabei, sich hier breit zu machen.


----------



## Sneep (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Hallo,

hier werden aber Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. 
Mein lieber Mann. 

Es hat in früheren Zeiten zu Beginn des Aufkommens in jedem Frühjahr nach der Laichzeit etliche Omas und Opas unter den Äschen von den Flossen gehauen.

Dann standen in einem Einlauf mehre Tiere der 40er und 50er Klasse völlig verpilzt und dem Tode nahe.
Diese Verletzungen stammten vom Schlagen der Laichgruben.
Das zeigten die verpilzten Stellen und der Zeitpunkt der Erkrankung. Damals war das Wasser organisch viel höher belastet und das erleichtert natürlich Infektionen und Entzündungen mit sekundärem Pilzbefall wenn Wunden entstehen.
Zum Zeitpunkt des  Einbruchs der Bestände, trat diese Sterblichkeit so gut wie nicht mehr auf.
Für den Niedergang in den 80er Jahren kann sie nicht verantwortlich sein, da diese Einflussgröße sich permanent verbessert hat. 
Möglicherweise handelte es sich um das gleiche, was hier als Äschenseuche bezeichnet wird.

snEEp


----------



## Hezaru (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*

Bei uns wurden ja öfter mal Äschen vom Verband gesetzt.
10cm, null Erfolg.
OK, wurden ja immer paar Zentner Forellen hinterhergesetzt.
Ich hab mal zur Herkunft nachgefragt, die wussten nichts.
In einem kleinem Seitenbach ohne anderen Besatz haben wir welche, aber so richtig haut das auch nicht hin. Unser Bach fliest durch eine Stadt wo keine Kormos sind.
Und auch im grösseren Fluss.Grundeln, Hechte wo früher Äschen standen.
Ok, ich denke ein harter Winter in dem die Kormos die Flüsse plündern und alles ist wieder auf Null:c


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die Rückkehr der Äsche, von Dauer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier werden aber Schlussfolgerungen gezogen.
> Mein lieber Mann.
> ...



Das mit dem Pilzbefall nach dem Laichen auf Grund der Verletzungen ist bei uns relativ normal und läßt hier jedes Jahr einzelne Tiere verenden. Darum ging es aber wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Krabat_11 (10. Februar 2019)

Das hier habe ich gerade gefunden und fand es sehr interessant. Wie hat sich's das eigentlich die letzten beiden Jahre entwickelt?


----------

